# Mk4/5 interior and dash swap into jetta mk3



## Crobin89 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys so I've seen it before and very curious about how much work and average cost for parts. If you have any helpful advice please let me know.. 
I have a mk3 vr6 jetta and want a mk5 dash or mk4:beer::snowcool:


----------



## Dubdout (Jul 29, 2003)

*wow*

hey thats exactly what I want to do, too. great minds think alike. have you been able to find anything out yet? I've been scouring the local scrap yards for parts. but to no avail. good luck.


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Lots of work. Get a donor car and plenty of Fab skills.


----------

